# Mavericks trade Rumor



## miles (Mar 18, 2006)

From the Ticket Radio Station...

Eddie Sefko is saying the Mavs have agreed in principal on a deal with the Pistons and the Mavs will send Stack, Diop and a 2007 pick for Ben Wallace. They are waiting until Ben can be officially resigned and then traded.

Thoughts?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow is all I have to say. If it is true then this means that Quis may be safe and Ager was picked to replace Stack. I love Ben's game and what he will bring to the Mavs but I refuse to get excited untill it happens.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

good deal, losing diop sucks though. if this falls through we just got way...better.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Seed said:


> good deal, losing diop sucks though. if this falls through we just got way...better.


Look at it this way. Upgrade...Damp still comming off the bench and he did play well comming of the bench. I would rather see Damp traded instead of Diop but good trade either way. Also, Stack back in Detroit.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If this actually happens, I love Diop, but he's not Ben Wallace.

And losing Stack allows more minuted for Daniels and Ager.

Maybe Cuban and Nelson _did_ know something we didn't when they drafted Ager. This is the perfect trade. Get it done ASAP.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If this happens, I'm buying Dallas season tickets even though I live in NY and still go to school.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

we still need a shooter though. thats the one thing we are missing


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't like it, Wallace isnt what he used to be, Wallace won't be able to play on a high level for more than three more years. I want Stack. I want Diop. I don't know why you tinker with this team. Why fix something that aint broke?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Don't like it, Wallace isnt what he used to be, Wallace won't be able to play on a high level for more than three more years. I want Stack. I want Diop. I don't know why you tinker with this team. Why fix something that aint broke?


 Ask yourself two questions:

1. Do you think Stack has 3 more years at the level he's playing? I'm pretty sure he's as old, if not older than Ben, plus he probably has more mileage as a former franchise guy.

2. Would you take, say 6 (slightly) above average years from Diop, or 3 DPOY candidate years from Ben Wallace?

Those are two easy questions.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

depends wat draft pick it was anything over 10 would be ok but under 10 then they could have someone like joakim noah and he is an awesome player


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Did you get this off of Texags.com? Because that's where it came from. I think this is just a stupid made up rumor. Nothing more than that.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Don't like it, Wallace isnt what he used to be, Wallace won't be able to play on a high level for more than three more years. I want Stack. I want Diop. I don't know why you tinker with this team. Why fix something that aint broke?


The Heat didn't have any shooters and they won didn't they?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, this isn't happening


> Q: Any chance the Mavs would pursue Ben Wallace?
> Jarod C.
> 
> SEFKO: I don't think there's any way the Pistons let him go. If they did, it would have to be a sign-and-trade, and I suspect Josh Howard, Jason Terry or Devin Harris would have to be included, if not two of the three.
> ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Can't see this happening.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Can't see this happening.


Same here, but doesn't mean we can't dream about it heh?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Same here, but doesn't mean we can't dream about it heh?


Of course we can :clap:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Not going to happen, Wallace is going to test out free agency, he wont be sent in a sign and trade


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Can't see Big Ben wanting out of Detriot or Detroit letting Big Ben get out of Detriot. 

That said, I've been eyeing the big guy since early last season. He would definitely provide the muscle we need down low. Wouldn't mind giving up Stack/Diop/07 Pick for him at all.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Why the heck would Pistons wanna lose their anchor?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> Why the heck would Pistons wanna lose their anchor?


Most of us don't see that happening.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

miles said:


> From the Ticket Radio Station...
> 
> Eddie Sefko is saying the Mavs have agreed in principal on a deal with the Pistons and the Mavs will send Stack, Diop and a 2007 pick for Ben Wallace. They are waiting until Ben can be officially resigned and then traded.
> 
> Thoughts?


I've been looking and can find no eveidence anywhere else of this being a possibility. If it was a serious possibility, something tells me it would be more places that this forum.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Key word, Rumor. Wallace will test the free agent market.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

1) Trade Damp in some useless deal that doesn't benefit us other than getting rid of his salary
2) Sign BW while he's testing the market, simple as that


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Seed said:


> we still need a shooter though. thats the one thing we are missing



read my lips

ager is a shooter

morrison
jj
ager

those were the top 3 shooters in college last year


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ben Wallace? on the MAVS? i hate him
i can't see it happening


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

This trade would be awesome. I would hate to see Diop go, but Ben Wallace is better than Diop. This means that Marquis gets to stay.. for now!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Will not happen, this is like the Allen Iverson rumors 2 years ago


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

mff4l said:


> read my lips
> 
> ager is a shooter
> 
> ...


but is Ager going to play significant mins this year, probably not


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Seed said:


> but is Ager going to play significant mins this year, probably not


He will get minutes, otherwise his pick wouldn't make sense. We wanted a guy who doesn't need three or four years to be ready, I think he will be ready to play.


----------

